# dispiacersi Vs. scusarsi



## sarusaru

Ciao a tutti!
Wow, complimenti per il forum rinnovato.

Ecco volevo chiedere a un/una madrelingua, qual e' la sottile differenza tra due termini?
Cioe' vi spiego meglio: nella situazione in cui uno ha commesso un errore e dice "Mi dispiace" e/o "Mi scusi" potrebbe dare diverse impressioni?

Io personalmente se volessi chiedere scusa dal profondo del cuore a una persona, direi : Mi scusi.
Mentre "Mi dispiace" mi da' l'impressione per dire tipo: "Mi dispiace per tutto quello che e' successo MA non e' colpa mia"...quindi, non sembra che si senta in colpa in prima persona, ovvero non si sente il responsabile dell'errore (e non si pente di cio' che ha commesso). Mi da' l'impressione che questo come se avesse preso un posto di una terza persona e non la persona in questione. 

Quando si dice "Mi dispiace", sento piu' la formalita' e non la sincerita'...forse colgo male il senso?

Non so se mi avete capito....
Volevo confermare se questa la mia l'impressione e' corretta.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Be' sì, in un caso chiedi scusa, nell'altro no: è diverso, mi pare. Temo che l'uso improprio possa essere alimentato anche dalla cattiva abitudine di adattare nel doppiaggio l'inglese "I'm sorry" con "mi dispiace" anche quando significa "scusami", per un miglior sinc labiale.


----------



## ABI_666

Prima di tutto complimenti vivissimi per il tuo italiano, almeno io riuscissi a parlare giapponese in modo così fluente!

La differenza tra i due termini può essere più o meno sottile a seconda del contesto.

"Dispiacersi" può essere usato per scusarsi (1) oppure per mostrare empatia (2) oppure ancora in modo sarcastico (3)

(1) Mi dispiace di non essere riuscito a venire al tuo matrimonio...
(2) Ho saputo che è morto il tuo cane, mi dispiace molto!
(3) Ops, ti ho pestato un piede, ma quanto mi dispiace! [in verità l'ho fatto apposta e te lo voglio far capire!]

Mentre "Scusarsi" è esclusivamente utilizzato per chiedere scusa/perdono, sia in modo formale (1) che in modo sentito (2).

(1) Mi scusi ma proprio non mi interessa. [a uno scocciatore che vuole vendermi qualcosa per telefono]
(2) Mi scusi, non l'ho fatto apposta. [a una persona che ho urtato per sbaglio mentre camminavo]


----------



## sarusaru

Grazie Necsus, quindi confermi la mia impressione che non ha la serieta' (questa persone)? Allora avevo ragione ad offendermi.

Grazie ABI_666, nel contesto che ho citato? In quel caso "Mi dispiace" = "Mi scusi" secondo te? 

Mentre un mio amico (di Sardegna) mi ha detto che:
"solitamente uguali. Mi dispiace però lo si usa in contesti più "seri"mi dispiace si usa. Ad esempio ti ho fatto un torto che ti ha fatto arrabbiare molto"
Quindi secondo lui: "Mi dispiace > Mi scusi "

Mmmm... qui si sono divise le opinioni.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Assolutamente no! 
Scusarsi e dispiacersi, come ha detto necsus, sono due cose molto diverse. 

Mi dispiace significa: io sono dispiaciuto. 
_A:"Si è rotto il braccio" B:"Oh, mi dispiace molto!"
_Mi scusi è invece chiedere perdono: 
_A:"Hai versato tutta l'acqua per terra!" B:"Scusami! Non me ne sono accorto"_ (oppure _"Perdonami! Non me ne sono accorto")
_
Il fatto che sia utilizzato in altri contesti non sottintende un mutamento di significato.
Da quanto studi italiano?


----------



## sarusaru

*Non sono sicura se tocco la violazione del forum, se e' cosi' cancellate qusto post, per favore!m(_ _)m.

Grazie Cosimo per la risposta, ho inserito questo, perche' dopo che ho avuto una discussione con una persona (che evidentemente ha commesso l'errore) mi ha pronunciato "Mi dispiace" invece di "Scusami".
Cosi' mi e' sorto un dubbio sulla sua sincelita' nel scusarsi... Mi ha detto tre volte "Mi dispiace" ma mai "Scusami".

Ho seguito l'universita' in Italia, 5 anni + due anni di corso specialistico, ma mi chiedi per ironia?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No assolutamente, niente ironia  
E comunque è un dubbio legittimo poiché spesso molti lo utilizzano in modo improprio: il fatto che a qualcuno dispiaccia qualcosa non significa che si debba scusare per quella stessa cosa.


----------



## sarusaru

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> No assolutamente, niente ironia
> E comunque è un dubbio legittimo poiché spesso molti lo utilizzano in modo improprio:* il fatto che a qualcuno dispiaccia qualcosa non significa che si debba scusare per quella stessa cosa.*



Grazie, mi hai chiarito!
Pero' e' interessante pensare che il dispiacersi ha preso il nuovo(?) uso dall'inglese "I'm sorry" come dice Nucsus. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Purtroppo è un uso invalso recentemente, e se ne abusa spesso nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che la confusione non sia tanto recente, in quanto deriva da una vecchissima e famosissima frase, tradotta con "amare significa non dover mai dire mi dispiace", mentre invece la traduzione corretta avrebbe dovuto essere "amare significa non dover mai chiedere scusa".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Dico purtroppo perché è imprecisa e confusa.


----------



## francisgranada

sarusaru said:


> ...Io personalmente se volessi chiedere scusa dal profondo del cuore a una persona, direi : Mi scusi.


Una bellissima formulazione. (Forse riflette la sensibilità e la cultura giapponese che abbiamo potuto vedere "in diretta" negli ultimi periodi, purtroppo talmente tragici ...)  


> Quando si dice "Mi dispiace", sento piu' la formalita' e non la sincerita'...


Credo che non sia così ... semplicemente perché sia la frase "Mi scusi" che "Mi dispiace" si possono _abusare,_ cioè utilizzare in un modo formale o falso (senza la _sinceritá _di cui stai parlando).

(L'inglese "sorry" che ormai si usa colloquialmente in quasi tutte le lingue del mondo, è un'altra cosa per quanto riguarda il suo significato originale, che strettamente parlando, non corrisponde né a _dispiacere _né a _scusarsi_. Ma siamo sul forum italiano ... )


----------



## Blackman

Io non prenderei tutto così alla lettera...sono senz'altro due cose diverse e distinte, ma non puoi conoscere le intenzioni del parlante. Come si fa a sapere se qualcuno, sbagliando, ti dice "mi dispiace" intendendo scusarsi? 



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Purtroppo è un uso invalso recentemente, e se ne abusa spesso nelle traduzioni e nei doppiaggi



Sostenere che esista un uso "proprio" di _mi scuso _o _mi dispiace _mi sembra, francamente, eccessivo. E' una pura e semplice scelta personale. Per esempio, io trovo che dire _mi dispiace_, specialmente nel tuo contesto, sia molto più profondo e difficile che non dire _scusami _( che, a voler fare i pignoli, è azione che dovrebbe compiere chi ascolta, cioè scusarlo. Mentre il _dispiacersi_, sempre grammaticalmente, è azione compiuta da chi ha commesso l'errore ). 
Non ha nulla a che fare con le regole della grammatica e vedrai che nessuno ti citerà passi delle opere del Serianni o del Gabrielli a questo proposito. Forse nei codificati rapporti sociali giapponesi ha una sua importanza e una possibile distinzione condivisa, ma certamente non in Italia. 



sarusaru said:


> *Non sono sicura se tocco la violazione del forum, se e' cosi' cancellate qusto post, per favore!m(_ _)m.Grazie Cosimo per la risposta, ho inserito questo, perche' dopo che ho avuto una discussione con una persona (che evidentemente ha commesso l'errore) mi ha pronunciato "Mi dispiace" invece di "Scusami".Cosi' mi e' sorto un dubbio sulla sua sincelita' nel scusarsi... Mi ha detto tre volte "Mi dispiace" ma mai "Scusami".Ho seguito l'universita' in Italia, 5 anni + due anni di corso specialistico, ma mi chiedi per ironia?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi è capitata una cosa molto simile a quella che è successa a saru. Si sono comportati male con me e tutto quello che hanno saputo produrre è stato un insipido "Ci dispiace". Io mi aspettavo un "Ci perdoni/Ci scusi", che rappresentano un "mondo" del tutto diverso. 
Non ho mai più messo piede in quel luogo. (Ma questo non c'entra ...)

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Blackman

Nel precisare che non credo di essere io il sardo in questione , aggiungo che, sulla stessa linea di _mi dispiace_, avresti potuto aspettarti un_ mi scuso _o un _ti faccio le mie scuse_, azioni entrambe riferite al parlante. Comunque si tratta di una scelta personale, ribadisco, senza alcun obbligo d'uso al di là della sensibilità del parlante.



sarusaru said:


> *Non sono sicura se tocco la violazione del forum, se e' cosi' cancellate qusto post, per favore!m(_ _)m.Grazie Cosimo per la risposta, ho inserito questo, perche' dopo che ho avuto una discussione con una persona (che evidentemente ha commesso l'errore) mi ha pronunciato "Mi dispiace" invece di "Scusami".Cosi' mi e' sorto un dubbio sulla sua sincelita' nel scusarsi... Mi ha detto tre volte "Mi dispiace" ma mai "Scusami".Ho seguito l'universita' in Italia, 5 anni + due anni di corso specialistico, ma mi chiedi per ironia?


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito del tema: mi sembra, che nonostante una "insensibilità" pratica della differenza, c'è (ancora) una certa "gradazione" nella scelta dell'espressione a seconda della situazione (o gravezza dell'errore o "colpa"):

Perdono/Pardon
Mi dispiace
Scusami
Perdonami

Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Senz'altro esiste una differenza tra "mi (di)spiace" e "scusi/scusa", ma è evidente che spessissimo, quando si parla, non si riflette così approfonditamente, per cui moltissime volte le due espressioni sono usate con lo stesso significato. Saru, io non darei per certo che la persona che ti ha detto "mi dispiace" avesse una maligna intenzione di non ammettere il suo torto: forse ha semplicemente usato la prima espressione che le è venuta in mente.

Se mai, un uso improprio è quello che fa un'italo-americana, celeberrima regina recentemente spodestata della musica pop, quando in una famosa canzone dice "sono spiacente" per tradurre "I'm sorry". In quel caso, la scelta dell'espressione è evidentemente errata.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Pardon" non è italiano e al massimo lo userei sull'autobus per scusarmi di dare uno spintone involontario e inoffensivo a qualcuno. 

"Perdonami" è la forma più esplicita e, almeno per come lo uso io, intensa di chiedere scusa per qualcosa di particolarmente grave (si dice "gravità (di una situazione)"). 


"Perdono" mi fa venire in mente la canzone di Caterina Caselli (credo che fosse sua) 


"Mi dispiace" si riferisce alle conseguenze di un atto. Non necessariamente chi "si dispiace" si ritiene colpevole.

."Scusami" si riferisce alla causa che ha portato a quelle conseguenze. È un'ammissione di colpa, volontaria o meno.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> si dice "gravità (di una situazione)")


Grazie 



> "Perdono" mi fa venire in mente la canzone di Caterina Caselli (credo che fosse sua)



 ... io soffro piu' ancora di te ...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

Vorrei integrare, evidentemente a uso degli amici stranieri, l'utilissimo elenco che ha fatto francis. Nel mio caso non intendo segnalare gradi di "gravità/serietà", ecc.:

Pardon
Mi dispiace
Scusami, Scusa, Scusi, Mi scusi
Perdonami, Mi perdoni

ai quali aggiungerei un paio di performativi che, proprio per il fatto di essere dei veri e propri atti linguistici in cui il dire è il fare, possono risultare "politicamente" più efficaci di altre:

Ti chiedo scusa, Le chiedo scusa, Ti chiedo di scusarmi, Le chiedo di scusarmi
Ti prego di scusarmi, La prego di scusarmi, Ti prego di perdonarmi, La prego di perdonarmi, ecc.

Cari saluti 

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Ne avete dimenticata/o una:

"Spiacente!"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Aggiungerei (sopra tutto per chi non conosce l'italiano) che _pardon_ non è italiano, ma riprende il vocabolo francese, e per altro non è nemmeno usato dai francesi nel modo in cui invece viene sfruttato da persone poco accorte e molto esterofile (poiché i francesi per scusarsi con un passante preferiscono, se non erro troppo, _excuse moi_).


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> (sopra tutto per chi non conosce l'italiano)


Tanto per andare un po' off topic, c'è una discussione su 'soprattutto / sopratutto / sopra tutto'.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

OT: molto sinteticamente
*soprattutto *è trascritto col raddoppiamento fonetico, che io prediligo al trascritto normale poiché è un'azione normale nella lingua parlata. 
*sopratutto* è accettato comunque. 
tuttavia io scrivo *sopra tutto,* in primo luogo perché è il modo originario di dirlo, e poi perché dà valenze diverse, e una levità più ampia (sempre nella mia cifra stilistica) così come scrivo *più tosto, alcun che, gran che, così che*. Con questo non voglio dire che scriverli in altro modo non sia lecito, dico solo che a me danno una diversa qualità scritti così.


----------



## Giorgino

Solitamente, *se mi scuso sono anche dispiaciuto*, perché mi ritengo responsabile in parte o in tutto di quello per cui mi sto scusando.

Viceversa, *dispiacersi non implica scusarsi*, perché posso provare dolore per le condizioni di qualcuno delle quali non ho la minima responsabilità.

Se ne deduce (ma è ovvio) che lo scusarsi è _verso_ qualcuno, mentre il dispiacersi è _per_ (le condizioni di) qualcuno.

Quindi non sono assolutamente d'accordo sul diverso grado di falsità di chi si sta scusando/dispiacendo: sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

è quello che ho cercato di dire anche io, e sono pienamente d'accordo.


----------

